# Carribean Fish Stew



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

This works with snapper, talapia, grouper etc.

1 1/2 lbs fish scaled and cleaned with lime and lemon juice
1 medium onion chopped
1 tomato chopped
1 tsp salt
pinch of black pepper
1 clove of garlic minced
2 tblsp oil
1 tblsp butter
pinch of thyme
1 small chilli pepper whole
pinch of allspice
2 tblsp wine vinegar

Prepare fish with some salt and pepper. Lightly fry in the oil on both sides and set aside. Malt butter in pan over medium heat and add onions, tomato, garlic, chilli pepper and spices. Cook slowly until soft and add pich of salt, vinegar and adjust to taste. Add fish, cover and simmer for 8 mins.


----------

